# Recommend a curry house in Streatham



## clandestino (Jan 22, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a curry house in Streatham? Preferably one that does deliveries (sure they all do...). One in Streatham Hill would be best, but all suggestions welcome. What's the Pukka one like?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

ianw said:


> Can anyone recommend a curry house in Streatham? Preferably one that does deliveries (sure they all do...). One in Streatham Hill would be best, but all suggestions welcome. What's the Pukka one like?




Not Streatham, but what about the one next to The Telegraph?  I've no idea what they're like nowadays but they used to be quite popular and they do deliveries.

The guy who has that used to have Curry Paradise (a few doors away from Dawn of the Raj).


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Bengal Pavillion is excellent. They're on Moorish Rd, just the other side of the Sth Circ but deliver to Streatham.

They beat Bombay Inn and Curry Paradise hands down...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Bengal Pavillion is excellent. They're on Moorish Rd, just the other side of the Sth Circ but deliver to Streatham.




How long has that place been there?

I've never tried it, but then I don't really buy curries nowadays, but occasionally I feel like one.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How long has that place been there?
> 
> I've never tried it, but then I don't really buy curries nowadays, but occasionally I feel like one.



3 years, maybe more.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> 3 years, maybe more.




It's not a road I ever go up.  I used to go to the Wing Hing decades ago but that's gone now having gone downhill ages ago


----------



## clandestino (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Bengal Pavillion is excellent. They're on Moorish Rd, just the other side of the Sth Circ but deliver to Streatham.
> 
> They beat Bombay Inn and Curry Paradise hands down...



Unfortunately their website doesn't have a menu on it. 


I like Bombay Inn, so somewhere better sounds good.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Is the Raj Poot still going? I used to like their 1970's bad-wallpapered take on things.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

I can't recommend any, but I know there was one I went into once many years ago in Streatham and they ruined every dish by sprinkling chives over the top.  Every dish 

Can't remember the name but it was on the left hand side of Streatham if you're coming from Brixton.  (Come to think of it, I think most of them are on the left-hand side)


----------



## clandestino (Jan 22, 2010)

NVP said:


> Is the Raj Poot still going? I used to like their 1970's bad-wallpapered take on things.



Yep, that's still open. Was the food any good?


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Used to be lovely, yeah, but it was 5 years ago that I lived there. They had lobster curries and stuff. Other than that it was a good, reasonably priced stuff. Don't expect owt fancy.


----------



## Voley (Jan 22, 2010)

Also, Mr Jalil that runs the place is a real gent.


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

ianw said:


> Unfortunately their website doesn't have a menu on it.
> 
> 
> I like Bombay Inn, so somewhere better sounds good.



Got a menu in front of me.. no scanner though


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Got a menu in front of me.. no scanner though




Digital Camera?


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Digital Camera?



Good idea.. gimme a sec...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Good idea.. gimme a sec...




I have them occasionally you know


----------



## killer b (Jan 22, 2010)

Spice cottage on the high road. My favourite curry house in london... Dunno if they deliver though...


----------



## Kanda (Jan 22, 2010)

Menu Set.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/djkanda/sets/72157623263161328/

Crap pics though


----------



## Belushi (Jan 22, 2010)

Mirch Masala, the Norbury branch, they'll deliver if you ring up and do some of the most authentic Indian food in the country.

Khans is good, and Spice Cottage isnt bad.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 22, 2010)

Mirch Masala


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Mirch Masala, the Norbury branch, they'll deliver if you ring up and do some of the most authentic Indian food in the country.
> 
> Khans is good, and Spice Cottage isnt bad.




Oh, my sister uses Mirch Masala and rates it very highly


----------



## pootle (Jan 22, 2010)

MIRCH!

This all.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 22, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Menu Set.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/djkanda/sets/72157623263161328/
> 
> Crap pics though




I agree  

I can't see Thali on there.  Do they do them?


----------



## damnhippie (Jan 22, 2010)

i can't remember the name, but the one on Leigham Court Road by Streatham Hill station caused a terrible digestive incident 50 yards out of my front door. AVOID


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2010)

damnhippie said:


> i can't remember the name, but the one on Leigham Court Road by Streatham Hill station caused a terrible digestive incident 50 yards out of my front door. AVOID



Taj Mahal.  That's a shame cos they were always my curry house of choice when I lived in Streatham.

Pukka's pretty good imho


----------



## LadyR (Jan 22, 2010)

ianw said:


> Unfortunately their website doesn't have a menu on it.
> 
> 
> I like Bombay Inn, so somewhere better sounds good.



You can order from them via Hungry House  http://hungryhouse.co.uk/bengal-pavilion


----------



## clandestino (Jan 23, 2010)

We ended up with a delivery from Bombay Inn in the end. Lovely food. The vegetable massala was fantastic.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 23, 2010)

Kanda said:


> Menu Set.. http://www.flickr.com/photos/djkanda/sets/72157623263161328/
> 
> Crap pics though




Thanks for doing this. We'll definitely give them a go next.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 23, 2010)

Or perhaps not. Couldn't see anything veggie on that menu.


----------



## clandestino (Jan 23, 2010)

Ah, there's a couple of veggie things on the Hungry House menu.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jan 23, 2010)

ianw said:


> We ended up with a delivery from Bombay Inn in the end. Lovely food. The vegetable massala was fantastic.


----------



## hektik (Jan 26, 2010)

i can second spice cottage: really tasty.


----------



## brix (Jan 26, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Mirch Masala, the Norbury branch, they'll deliver if you ring up and do some of the most authentic *Indian* food in the country.
> 
> Khans is good, and Spice Cottage isnt bad.



Isn't Mirch Pakistani?  /pedant/



ianw said:


> We ended up with a delivery from Bombay Inn in the end. Lovely food. The vegetable massala was fantastic.



This is my favourite.  The people that run it are lovely and their sag paneer (sp?) is truly awesome


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2010)

brix said:


> Isn't Mirch Pakistani?  /pedant/



Yes. 'Indian' food is a catch all term in the UK for the Mughal inspired cuisine that you find across the north of the subcontinent; cuisine doesnt change because borders do!

Most 'Indian' food in the UK is actually cooked and sold by Bangladeshis.


----------



## brix (Jan 26, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Yes. 'Indian' food is a catch all term in the UK for the Mughal inspired cuisine that you find across the north of the subcontinent; cuisine doesnt change because borders do!
> 
> Most 'Indian' food in the UK is actually cooked and sold by Bangladeshis.



Yes, mostly Bengalis from Sylhet to be absolutely specific.  I would still refer to Mirch as a Pakistani restaurant though, as what it offers is different to the usual 'balti house' cuisine.  I did say i was being pedantic though


----------



## nagapie (Jan 26, 2010)

Does Mirch deliver to Brixton?

I really like Khans but I need an alternative for variety and although Bombay Inn is nice, it's not as good as Khans.


----------



## themonkeyman (Jan 26, 2010)

ianw said:


> Can anyone recommend a curry house in Streatham? Preferably one that does deliveries (sure they all do...). One in Streatham Hill would be best, but all suggestions welcome. What's the Pukka one like?



get on the 319 and go to Tooting, loads down there and all quality.


----------



## Belushi (Jan 26, 2010)

brix said:


> Yes, mostly Bengalis from Sylhet to be absolutely specific.  I would still refer to Mirch as a Pakistani restaurant though, as what it offers is different to the usual 'balti house' cuisine.  I did say i was being pedantic though



Maybe we should pedantically compromise on Punjabi? 



> Does Mirch deliver to Brixton?



It's worth asking them!



> go to Tooting, loads down there and all quality.



This would always be my advice!


----------



## brix (Jan 26, 2010)

Belushi said:


> Maybe we should pedantically compromise on Punjabi?



Go on then!


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Jan 27, 2010)

ianw said:


> Yep, that's still open. Was the food any good?



Raj Poot did the catering for my wedding - it is lovely.

Spice Cottage is the other contender.

This comes from a man who researched the curry on a far to regular basis in Streatham over a 5 year period.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 28, 2011)

any updates to this thread? never ordered from the area - i so fancy a curry...


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 28, 2011)

Sadly the Spice Cottage closed down this summer.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 31, 2011)

...yes i noticed.
i called and was greeted with a cassette recording, echoing the silence of an empty kitchen 

had to made do with a delivery from Bombay Inn...


----------



## Chilavert (Oct 31, 2011)

I used to live round the corner from the Benghal Pavillion and as a result had a few takeaways from there which were always decent.

Raj Pot (SP?) up in Streatham was decent in a 1970s style as well.

Khans and the new place down by Rush Common are the closest to me now and I keep meaning to give the latter a try.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 31, 2011)

Our last couple of deliveries from Bombay Inn have really been substandard for them. Any idea if they have a new chef?


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 31, 2011)

Mrs Masahiko class-mates with the owner's son at Raj Poot and didn't want to order from them.
Yep I know Khans. Do they deliver to the Streatham end?

I tried calling Bengal Pavillion and it just rang out...
I think they're closed too...


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 31, 2011)

ianw said:


> Our last couple of deliveries from Bombay Inn have really been substandard for them. Any idea if they have a new chef?



I know what you mean.
I not ordered from them for about 18months cos they use to be greasy and that curry base was all the same.

The curry on Saturday was less saucy, slightly salty.
I wouldn't recommend.
And I think it's the same chef.


----------



## WNAK (Oct 31, 2011)

Can't believe no one has mentioned lahore kebab house

http://lahore-kebabhouse.com/


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 31, 2011)

WNAK said:


> Can't believe no one has mentioned lahore kebab house
> 
> http://lahore-kebabhouse.com/


Because despite the Streatham High Road address and the excellence of the food, they are so far south they are pretty much in Norbury, which may be pushing it a bit on the Brixton forum.


----------



## WNAK (Nov 1, 2011)

lang rabbie said:


> Because despite the Streatham High Road address and the excellence of the food, they are so far south they are pretty much in Norbury, which may be pushing it a bit on the Brixton forum.



Mirch is even further south and that has a few mentions above


----------

